# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  facebook banner

## Barrt73Rus

please delete this :/
opera, mozila, ie - got lags with this banner :E

----------


## KuRIoS

I dont experience any lag...

----------


## -Ryuk-

*Then get CHROME!!! It rocks, and I don't lag*

----------


## Trollblod

Neither do I lag, but its indeed annoying  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KuRIoS

It is here to stay and we will use the facebook group for contests and such soon as well. so you better get used to it,

----------

